# Cool Surf Trick



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm probably the only person here who didn't know about this. but on the off chance someone hasn't seen it... skip to 6:40.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That may work on the white sand beach's of Florida, but it won't work in Sargent. If he can suck a 2" PVC pipe into clay, I'll put him on the street to make me some money.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I've been surf fishing for years also and didn't know that either. I'll try it just for the gimmick although I have not ever really had a problem putting them down.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

I do this every time there is sand, even a shell mix. Don't have to worry about hammering in holders. Less equipment you need to bring with you.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Chum, you beat me to it hahahaha!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been doing it for years. You sure do it get some funny looks when people drive by 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Hate to dissapoint some people, but a few weeks back i tried that at sargent near the "cliff" and it worked. It didnt go in like butter like in the yutub, but it worked nonetheless. Now, i wasn't on a clay spot, it was just packed sand. It went in little by little, but faster than my usual sitting on it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

It works on sargent and any other TX beach I've been to as long as the shell isn't too big, and there isn't too much clay.

Don't do it on High Island...the naked guys with wigs will get way too close!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My wife has figured out if she twists her hands around while sucking the results come quicker. The pipe goes down very quickly when she does that. Even if it's super hard.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You know, the pvc pipe goes down into the sand very quickly that way.


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Lmao Houstonkid that was good


----------

